# Life on three legs...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I need to start a journal with all the comments / reactions that I hear when people see Cash for the first time. We have a do-it-yourself dog washing place near my house and I took Cash over there today to check it out. It's located in a shopping center so there were a lot of people walking around. On the way in I was stopped twice with questions about what happened to his leg, which is pretty normal. On the way out I was waiting on the curb for a car to go by and the driver stopped right in front of me and just stared at Cash and then as he drove off he says "wow" really loud. Then we walked past a family and this little boy kept asking his mother if Cash's leg just fell off. It's just so funny to me the reactions that he gets and he loves the attention - he's never met anyone that he doesn't like.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

He is such an adorable dog, with such an acceptance of self. Having lost his leg as a pup, he grew with the attitude of being completely normal, which " HE IS"... he knows nothing different. ( I'm sure at his young age, he may remember the beating he took, but not what having a fourth leg was like). It does surprise me " just a little" that people are so forward with the questions etc.
I have know 2 other dogs with just 3 legs. One from the dog park, named Tripod Mix breed, and one we just met this summer, also mixed breed, named Rowdie... both had lost a back leg. It was very interesting the differences between the two, even though they had both lost their legs as pups, and all for the same reason... attack from another dog. 
I must admit when you see a dog missing a leg your heart just flies out of your chest. You would NEVER be so bold as to approach the owner/parent and ask questions or show anything but respect, if it was a child, Man or Women, but because it is a dog... that makes it OK?? 
CC is a very special Dog, with a very special owner, allowing PEOPLE to see, touch, and be a part of a traumatic event that changed a life forever, actually changed many lives forever... It is a chance at sharing the essence of human love... even if you were just in the car passing by at the mall, and WOW! You just got twanged by Cash's Magic !
Personally I think the idea of a book is Phenomenal!! Especially a children's book, with many stories like Clifford! " The adventures of Cash and Penny" You could even write about Cash's new coat, that didn't last the night! and be sure to illustrate that sad face!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for that - Cash truly is a special dog with an amazing, loving, funny personality! He always has a smile on his face and loves life. He can do just about anything and if he can't, he'll find his way around it. I don't mind the questions - usually people seem sad for him and I try to show them that he's not sad, in fact it doesn't seem to bother him at all. The questions that make me mad are the people that assume he lost his leg in a fight because he has some pit bull in him - I don't like that people make a judgment about him before they even meet him. We walk through the park just about every day and we go by the playground - kids are drawn to him, some will walk right up and ask what happened and ask if they can pet him, others are scared or feel sad for him. I always try to stop and let the kids pet him - partly because he loves it and partly because a crowd of kids will gather around and the ones that are scared of him will eventually come up and pet him. He's such a happy guy that I love sharing him with people. He definitely has a few fans in the neighborhood that always yell out to him when they see him. I still think he would be a great therapy dog, but he has some maturing to do before we try that again.  For now he can be the goodwill ambassador for three legged dogs.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

[ I still think he would be a great therapy dog, but he has some maturing to do before we try that again.  For now he can be the goodwill ambassador for three legged dogs.
[/quote]

That is another story that needs to go down in print!! When I read your post about your big interview, I just busted up!! I couldn't have laughed harder, if I had been a fly on the wall!! You painted the most perfect picture of your little happy clown, and if I ever needed a Therapy dog to brighten my day... You can bet I would be be delighted to get a lick from your happy tail wagger.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think most people would have been mortified during that interview, but I was just laughing to myself! I can't even imagine what everyone else thought of Cash and me - their dogs were all so well behaved and Cash was an absolute nutball. I will have to try and get a video of him when he does his high pitched whine bark. It's actually started to become the thing that he does whenever we go somewhere that's he's super excited to be - the vets, Petsmart, the other day getting a bath - I'm not sure how to make him stop doing it. It's really loud and he just won't stop, he gets all wiggly and just wants to say hello to everyone. Cash is definitely a dog that won't be ignored - maybe the three legs works to his advantage when he's being loud because people do tend to cut him some slack.


----------

